# Student hails Uber for 2 strangers and gets slapped w/cleaning fee and starts go-fund-me



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://thetab.com/us/ohio-state/2017/10/05/this-osu-students-uber-nightmare-is-a-wild-ride-from-start-to-finish-10537









*Two drunk girls puked in my Uber and I've been slapped with a $150 bill *
The Tab [Ohio State] by COLLEEN WUERTZ

They won't answer my messages and blocked me on Facebook

An OSU student has started after ordering an Uber for two drunk strangers who repaid her by throwing up in the car.

Alyssa Wischmann, an Ohio State junior majoring in Social Work, was walking near campus with a friend when they came across two hammered sorority sisters who they decided to help home.

According to the summary on the GoFundMe page, aptly titled "Drunk Randos Who Barfed in the Uber", Alyssa and her friend Kimmy wanted to make sure the girls got home safe when the situation suddenly took a turn for the worse.

The story reads much like a WWE match or a scene from that one soap opera your mom watches:

"Last night I was walking on 4th with my dear friend Kimmy and we came across two very intoxicated women. We decided to walk them home to make sure they were OK. Drunk girl #1 proceeds to scream at more Drunk girl #2 and the two bicker and we had to de-escalate the situation (yay social work training)! Instead of walking home, Drunk girl #1 gets in her car and is about to start driving. I tell her that I am not letting her drive home because she is clearly inebriated and she proceeds to yell at me followed by me snatching her key.

"Drunk girl #2 gets out of the car and assaults me in the face and continues by dragging my hair to which my loyal friend Kimmy threw her off of me and hugged her until she calmed down. Drunk girl #1 realizes that I will not give her the keys back so she relaxes a bit. I ask her to order an Uber and she responds that she doesn't have the app and Drunk girl #2's phone is dead. Trying to be a better person than I have been lately, I decide I will Uber them home. I order the Uber, the two drunk girls get in the car, the end. Just kidding, I freaking wish.

"I get a call from Uber driver telling me I was about to have a $300 charge because Drunk girl #2 threw up in the Uber! Luckily, I find out that it was only a $150 charge along with the $14 Uber ride they took. So I literally don't even have $150 in my bank account right now, so if you support random acts of kindness, preventing drinking and driving situations, or my mental health and overall wellbeing, please consider donating $1 to this cause. If I get no money donated to me, I will probably revert to my old ways of being a snarky shittalker who doesn't do nice things because people suck. So please help me be optimistic and remember FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS DRINK AND DRIVE OR BARF IN UBERS."

If all that wasn't crazy enough, both girls gave Alyssa fake names and addresses. When she eventually tracked down Maddison and Peyton, the two vomiting girls, she messaged them on Facebook and was ignored, then blocked.

"It's honestly so messed up," Alyssa told The Tab. "I've also had random people reach out to me because the girl posted my note to her on Snapchat. I found out the girls' names and messaged them on Facebook and they both blocked me."










One of the students posted a Snapchat mocking Alyssa's note, which read: "I have a $150 damage fee I can't afford from you two barfing in the Uber."










Luckily for Alyssa, her fundraising goal of $135 has already been met. Still no answer from Maddison and Peyton.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Let no good deed go unpunished! 

You have to admire the naive dogooder attitude of these kids. They haven't been beated down by life yet and turned into cynical pricks. Give it a little time!!


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

She's not going about it effectively. Most sororities have rules against being the hammered chick barfing in the back seat of an Uber after curfew. Mention the sorority by name and I know house mothers who will send those girls out to clean the car themselves and make them pay back the clean-up fee anyway.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Let no good deed go unpunished!
> 
> You have to admire the naive dogooder attitude of these kids. They haven't been beated down by life yet and turned into cynical pricks. Give it a little time!!


I made the mistake of going on a date with a 20 year old a year or so ago...good god they're ****ing naive. They understand so little about the world yet think they know so much. highly irritating.

anyway. that driver is a sucker. do NOT let anyone that wasted get in your car and do NOT give rides to people who didn't request the ride.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

she ordered an uber for two complete strangers who were rude to her AND so drunk that they were likely going to barf, they barfed, and she's complaining ?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

This is a major reason why i deliberately ignore pings with female names during the bar closing hours. Drunk women pax generally can't handle their liquor and have even less accountability when they do vomit in your car.

It is not worth the cleaning fee in just to deal with that nonsense.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

And if your going to pay for a strangers ride home.. CALL THEM A TAXI!

Things that can happen.

A. (this)
B. destination get's changes to somewhere ridiculously far away
C. Goodbye good rating


Don't call uber's for people you barely know.. seriously!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Playing do-gooder with minimal effort and no thought, zero personal responsibility from the drunks, and expecting others to pay for your mistake. My goodness... the worst of the millennial stereotypes lived up to in *one* story. It is cliche to bag on them but jeez if this ridiculous comedy of errors doesn't call for it! As an aside, some of the _worst_ rides I have ever given were from do gooders buying a ride for a random. These rides should be screened and considered more carefully than almost any other you can take imho.

Pretty messed up they actually didn't have the tact to block out Alyssa's personal number as she did for their faces. That poor pretty girl is going to learn _another_ hard lesson after she has to change her number in a week after all the pervs start calling.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Let no good deed go unpunished!
> 
> You have to admire the naive dogooder attitude of these kids. They haven't been beated down by life yet and turned into cynical pricks. Give it a little time!!


*POP*
Did you hear that? I think her idealism just died. Poor girl. Smh.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

As someone who has gotten burned as a rookie cab driver thanks to people's being a do-gooder, this is precisely why I do not haul people that do-gooders try to give to me. Yes, I have vinyl covered seats and rubber floors in the cab, so a little Spray Nine, a little bleach, several rolls of paper towels and a little elbow grease and you would never know that anyone had ralphed, but still, I am out of business while the ralph is in the cab.

Dump jobs, do-gooder jobs always burn the driver.

I do, however, laugh to myself that thanks to Uber, the do-gooder's "helpful citizenship" can now blow up in the face of the do-gooder. There are other current events that apply here, but I will refrain from mentioning them, here. Ah, modern times............................................



mrpjfresh said:


> *POP*
> Did you hear that? I think her idealism just died. Poor girl. Smh.


Some people never did learn because until recently, few people ever have had to pay the price of their "helpful citizenship". Modern times and events now make paying for being a do-gooder the rule rather than the exception.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Alyssa Wischmann, an Ohio State junior majoring in Social Work.


Being financially responsible for two drunk college girls that you just met is good "*work at being social*"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh to be young again...

And so full of vim and vigor...

And so naive...ready to help anyone...

And so much a sucker...and gullable...

That gets used...and abused...

And she got others to pay...

For her screw up...8>O

Sounds like a millenial to me...

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

How did she order 2 Ubers at the same time? Account, even if shared, can only be used for one ride at a time. Ride 2 couldn't be requested until Ride 1 was completed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> How did she order 2 Ubers at the same time? Account, even if shared, can only be used for one ride at a time. Ride 2 couldn't be requested until Ride 1 was completed.


Read the thread title again. One Uber, two pax and they both puked. You've heard of dueling banjos, well this was dueling pukers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Put drunk people in an Uber...YOU RIDE WITH THEM...PERIOD.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Put drunk people in an Uber...YOU RIDE WITH THEM...PERIOD.


Or, what i do. Order an uber for them from their own phone.

On a related note; what are some great gofundme schemes. I to need free money.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Apparently it works. But it also helps if you are cute and blonde...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Put drunk people in an Uber...YOU RIDE WITH THEM...PERIOD.


Mandatory.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Yum... very drunk intoxicated girls


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Let no good deed go unpunished!
> 
> You have to admire the naive dogooder attitude of these kids. They haven't been beated down by life yet and turned into cynical pricks. Give it a little time!!


This will be the start of her EDUCATION !

NO STUDENT LOANS !



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Read the thread title again. One Uber, two pax and they both puked. You've heard of dueling banjos, well this was dueling pukers.


Contenets of TWO STOMACHS EMPTIED ALL OVER YOUR BEAUTIFUL NEW CAR INTERRIOR FOR THE PRICE OF ONE !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Contenets of TWO STOMACHS EMPTIED ALL OVER YOUR BEAUTIFUL NEW CAR INTERRIOR FOR THE PRICE OF ONE !


Oh, I didn't see the 2 for 1 coupon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://thetab.com/us/ohio-state/20...are-is-a-wild-ride-from-start-to-finish-10537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So. . . .all that LEG JUST " HAPPENED" to end up in the picture ?

Perhaps this girls goals were NOT humanitarian after all.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Madison and Peyton seem like some realy basic evil b*itches , and are a prime example of everything that is wrong with the world . Alyssa did a good dead and these ungrateful *****s can't even reply


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Karma will catch up with perhaps they will be run over by a uber haha.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> Madison and Peyton seem like some realy basic evil b*itches , and are a prime example of everything that is wrong with the world . Alyssa did a good dead and these ungrateful *****s can't even reply


Typical young college girls.

They will be in Uber Management in 3 years.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dooshnozzle. Woman up and pay your bill.
I'd have more respect for her if she went out on the traffic island and panhandled instead of online begging.


----------



## The Big Texan (Aug 20, 2016)

Ugh, I hate those rides where someone orders an Uber for a person too drunk to do it for themselves. I've never had anyone upchuck in my car yet, but those are the riders who always come the closest to doing so. Plus, you know right away no one is going to tip you.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just think...soon the world...

Will be run by millenials...

Rakos











TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dooshnozzle. Woman up and pay your bill.
> I'd have more respect for her if she went out on the traffic island and panhandled instead of online begging.


They are perfecting...

The art of begging...

If you do it good enuff...

Someone else carries you...

And you ride for free...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> So. . . .all that LEG JUST " HAPPENED" to end up in the picture ?
> Perhaps this girls goals were NOT humanitarian after all.


Nothing wrong with a girl using her legs to raise money.
Long history to that, and once again, proved to work here.
And what's that white bit just visible at the centre bottom of the photo? Might it be a "begging box"?


TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'd have more respect for her if she went out on the traffic island and panhandled instead of online begging.


With those legs on display, that'd work, too.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Just think...soon the world...
> 
> Will be run by millenials...
> 
> ...


That's the most terrifying thing about millennials: at some point in the future, they'll be running things. I shudder at the thought, and ideally I'll be long gone by the time it happens! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Max Weber (Mar 4, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Playing do-gooder with minimal effort and no thought, zero personal responsibility from the drunks, and expecting others to pay for your mistake. My goodness... the worst of the millennial stereotypes lived up to in *one* story. It is cliche to bag on them but jeez if this ridiculous comedy of errors doesn't call for it! As an aside, some of the _worst_ rides I have ever given were from do gooders buying a ride for a random. These rides should be screened and considered more carefully than almost any other you can take imho.
> 
> Pretty messed up they actually didn't have the tact to block out Alyssa's personal number as she did for their faces. That poor pretty girl is going to learn _another_ hard lesson after she has to change her number in a week after all the pervs start calling.
> 
> ...


She'll make a great social worker


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Max Weber said:


> She'll make a great social worker


Or start voting Republican.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

thats a f'ed up situation, to bad it turned into a big mess. i would of let the dumb bz's drive drunk and be gone. there is no reasoning w a super intox pax. some people learn by touching the hot stove so they can feel the burn, more intelligent types take their loved ones word for it and dont get burned. part of growing up, or in this case growing up rotten. i dont usually wish harm on any being, but some need to f up themselves to believe it, unfortunately. lucky BZ's! why are the female ones always so cruel and nasty?i would humiliate them on campus or call their parents. all of my non 5 star trips have come from females, which are 70% of my pax.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> So. . . .all that LEG JUST " HAPPENED" to end up in the picture ?
> 
> Perhaps this girls goals were NOT humanitarian after all.


That "leg" was from the rider's reaction on snapchat. That was not the good Samaritan's legs you saw.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O 


jlong105 said:


> That "leg" was from the rider's reaction on snapchat. That was not the good Samaritan's legs you saw.


 O well give me the evil legs any day !



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> thats a f'ed up situation, to bad it turned into a big mess. i would of let the dumb bz's drive drunk and be gone. there is no reasoning w a super intox pax. some people learn by touching the hot stove so they can feel the burn, more intelligent types take their loved ones word for it and dont get burned. part of growing up, or in this case growing up rotten. i dont usually wish harm on any being, but some need to f up themselves to believe it, unfortunately. lucky BZ's! why are the female ones always so cruel and nasty?i would humiliate them on campus or call their parents. all of my non 5 star trips have come from females, which are 70% of my pax.


Drunks usually dont die in the fatal crashes they cause.
Passengers and innocents do die though.



Lando74 said:


> Or start voting Republican.


Some must learn the hard way.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> O
> 
> O well give me the evil legs any day !


Nothing wrong with evil legs, just need to know before they are wrapped around you. If you find out after, it can be a deadly encounter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Julescase said:


> That's the most terrifying thing about millennials: at some point in the future, they'll be running things. I shudder at the thought, and ideally I'll be long gone by the time it happens! Fingers crossed.


Evil Transhumanists will keep you alive with 3 d printed organs and lab grown tissues and machine parts...

Especially if you are given a 300 year sentence by the courts . . .


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Drunks usually dont die in the fatal crashes they cause.
> Passengers and innocents do die though.


True That my friend, true that. a__ backwards but it is how the world turns, unfortunately. "The good die young"


----------



## Transporter RVA (Jul 14, 2017)

When they asked the very wise old man how he had become so wise, he replied, "Experience."

When they asked the wise old man how he gained experience, he replied, "Good judgment."

Finally, when they asked the wise old man how he had obtained good judgment, he replied, "Bad Judgment!"

Life's hardest lessons are learned the hardest way and we all learned a few as we were coming up. Give the young lady a break.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

wow...


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Drunk people are generally inconsiderate A holes. This doesn't surprise me at all. Hope there is dashcam footage.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

She was better off driving their car herself, then taking an Uber home


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm confused...why is everyone telling the young ladies who did the RIGHT thing that they did the wrong thing? Have we become so cynical that the saying "no good deed goes unpunished" is literally how we live now?

I personally am proud of what these two young women did to protect two "girls" (the drunk girls behavior proves they are no where near having the class of being called a lady and women don't drunk fight their wingchick). Not only did they prevent a drunk driver from possibly killing themselves or some innocent bystander, but they prevented the two girls from possibly being victimized and sexually assaulted.

The Uber driver had the address where he dropped off the girl who vomited in his car, did he not know how to ring a doorbell or knock on a door? Cell phones have cameras - do we not know how to take a picture of the person committing the offense?

Too many drivers look at driving someone in their cars as a "favor" and not a business. If you damage my car, I make sure to get your "actual" identification and information whether you ordered the ride or not. If you refuse to provide it, I call the police and let them get it - but someone is going to know who you are before you leave my sight.

The girl who vomited should have been the one approached to pay for the damage in the first place, not the person who ordered the ride when the driver clearly knew they were not associated. And if a fraternity or sorority member damages my car, I'm going to go straight to the Greek organization involved and let them know, they need to make sure this person takes care of the damage immediately or I will contact Nationals to let them know how their members are behaving. No chapter wants to have their charter revoked and you can be sure they don't want their National HQ seeing them in a viral video puking in a car and running away.

As a driver, I have had several rides where I had to make a judgement call as to whether or not to take the ride and I have only been wrong once so far but I made the call and as such I was the one responsible for the outcome. The young ladies who did the right thing have my respect and the two drunken girls who caused all this havoc are a prison sentence waiting to happen. Their conduct shows they are irresponsible, selfish and will take down anyone who gets in their way. I bet both either have a probation officer or will get one very soon.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm surprised people drive at bar closing. Generally now in most areas there is no surge due to too many drivers. You get paid the same during the day. Why put up with all this extra crap for nothing extra? At least in a taxi they usually give you extra for working at night.

I mainly drive during the day except for major events. I've done this about a year so far. I know if I did nights I would not have lasted this long. I would likely have been in a bad accident, had my car destroyed by pukers, been assaulted by some crazy drunk or robbed or carjacked. ...And I'm no punk. I drove night taxi for four years and did the bar closing. But in MY car and where I am pressured into kissing ass due to the rating and cancellation system? NO WAY!



jrich6234 said:


> The Uber driver had the address where he dropped off the girl who vomited in his car, did he not know how to ring a doorbell or knock on a door? Cell phones have cameras - do we not know how to take a picture of the person committing the offense?
> 
> Too many drivers look at driving someone in their cars as a "favor" and not a business. If you damage my car, I make sure to get your "actual" identification and information whether you ordered the ride or not. If you refuse to provide it, I call the police and let them get it - but someone is going to know who you are before you leave my sight.


In most areas if you as a Uber driver call the police because someone vomited in your car they are just going to laugh at you. They might even be upset at you for wasting their time. If you try to hold the passenger there for something like this in most areas you are the one risking legal problems for something like unlawful detainment.

Even if you were a licensed and marked taxi in many areas there is no ordinance or law specifying a cleaning fee so you are out of luck unless you get a sympathetic officer.

Getting into a confrontation with drunk passengers over a cleaning fee is not a smart thing to do if you prioritize your life and limb at all. Expecting the driver to play detective and go knocking on doors at 2am in some strange neighborhood with a bunch of drunks around is probably the last thing we need.

I'm sure according to the TOS the account holder agrees to pay these charges. This is the way it should be. Having to pay bill collector and call the cops, etc. just makes things worse for us. Much better to get the hell out of there, document it, tell Uber, collect your $150, and then let Uber worry about it.

I can't blame the driver for this at all. It is hard enough already. Having to get even deeper involved in drama like this just makes it much worse.


----------



## mkxr (Jul 1, 2016)

You wouldn't give a stranger your credit card, why put someone you don't know inside an uber you called, especially in their state of being heavily intoxicated? The driver should not have taken the ride of anybody intoxicated without the account owner present. If the person was worried about public safety, that's what emergency services are for. The two drunkards should habe been taken to a drunk tank for the night by the local pd. Millennials need to learn that there are consequences for their actions.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

mkxr said:


> You wouldn't give a stranger your credit card, why put someone you don't know inside an uber you called, especially in their state of being heavily intoxicated? The driver should not have taken the ride of anybody intoxicated without the account owner present. If the person was worried about public safety, that's what emergency services are for. The two drunkards should habe been taken to a drink tank for the night by the local pd. Millennials need to learn that there are consequences for their actions.


Exactly. I read the article quickly but I also think I caught that the passengers actually assaulted the girl who paid for the ride! Come on, now. Just call the police instead.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> And if your going to pay for a strangers ride home.. CALL THEM A TAXI!


No way. The reason they do this for a stranger is because it's only going to cost them a few bucks. Like buying someone a beer at a bar.

Twice I've given rides to older men that were called by college kids they met at the bar. 
My guess is they were bs-ing at the bar and got older dude to drink too much, so they sent him home. 
Both times I wished I had a way to fake vomit in my car.



touberornottouber said:


> I'm surprised people drive at bar closing.
> You get paid the same during the day.


For some part timers that's the only time they can drive. 
In a perfect uber world full timers would stick to day time driving and part timers would do the drunks. 
Surge for everyone.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uber policy is the account holder is responsible for the cleaning fees. Buyer Beware. It is the same warning I give to my pax. I have 2 pax and they see 2 drunks stammering on the side walk, can we stop and give them a ride too? I said sure, but if they puke, you get the cleaning fee. Don't stop, they replied.

If Kimmy can hug a drunk girl #2 until she is calm, why do police have to use excessive force from time to time?


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

I hope the uber had a dashcam where he got the account holder saying she would pay for their trip or he is lucky. She could just as easily have said she didn't take the trip and he would have had free puke in his car.

Also what kind of nonsense is it that you get assaulted for trying to help someone and you continue to help them afterwards. That's the kind of ignorance that gets good natured people killed. When someone is drunk and aggressive it is best to get the police involved. Let them deal with it they deal with situations like that on a daily basis. I understand trying to be helpful, but be smart about it. The cops would have held them until they sobered up and they would have been on their way.


----------



## Gustavo88 (Nov 13, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://thetab.com/us/ohio-state/20...are-is-a-wild-ride-from-start-to-finish-10537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$150 is way less than what could have costed Maddison & Peyton


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Let no good deed go unpunished!


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> she ordered an uber for two complete strangers who were rude to her AND so drunk that they were likely going to barf, they barfed, and she's complaining ?


Note that she didn't care about the inconvenience to the driver! Typical social worker, as long as someone else is paying for their actions.



mrpjfresh said:


> Playing do-gooder with minimal effort and no thought, zero personal responsibility from the drunks, and expecting others to pay for your mistake. My goodness... the worst of the millennial stereotypes lived up to in *one* story. It is cliche to bag on them but jeez if this ridiculous comedy of errors doesn't call for it! As an aside, some of the _worst_ rides I have ever given were from do gooders buying a ride for a random. These rides should be screened and considered more carefully than almost any other you can take imho.
> 
> Pretty messed up they actually didn't have the tact to block out Alyssa's personal number as she did for their faces. That poor pretty girl is going to learn _another_ hard lesson after she has to change her number in a week after all the pervs start calling.
> 
> ...


I disagree. It will take at least 50 such incidents for this one to gain a clue.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://thetab.com/us/ohio-state/20...are-is-a-wild-ride-from-start-to-finish-10537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Maddison" & "Peyton" lol


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Let no good deed go unpunished!
> 
> You have to admire the naive dogooder attitude of these kids. They haven't been beated down by life yet and turned into cynical pricks. Give it a little time!!


I know! all these young people and when I say young I'm talking early 20s they think they can be kind and good and change the world for the better. I know I was that age once. Truth is most people could give two shirts about you. And hopefully these young naïve women will learn pretty quick. My father used to tell me when I was young if you let people treat you like shirt now they'll be treating you like shirt the rest of your life.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://thetab.com/us/ohio-state/20...are-is-a-wild-ride-from-start-to-finish-10537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Hugh J (Jun 3, 2017)

Not to play devil's advocate but it was *her* account she used for two very drunk girls.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Social work. She's getting a preview of what it'll be like having a career of helping out losers. 

Just lol!


----------

